
Show HN: Well curated and reliable API Marketplace for developers - erencamlikaya
https://promptapi.com/
======
theamk
Woah,

> DNS Lookup API is capable of programmatically perform lookups for A, NS, MX,
> AAAA, TXT and SOA records of any domain. > 1,000 requests/day - 30,000
> requests/month -- $9.99/mo

What kind of crazy person would buy those, when practically every single
programming language has a library for this?

On the other hand, there is "Redis API", which seems to have no storage limit
(!), and free for <100 requests/day. There are no mentions of max request
length there, so I wonder if I can use this for my backups.

------
erencamlikaya
Prompt API is a curated API marketplace with high scalability and security for
developers. It differentiates from large and uncurated API marketplaces by its
selection process and hosting options. Prompt API handpicks high-quality API
applications from developers and hosts them in its servers for high
availability and scalability (unlike many other API marketplaces). It also
provides a single SDK to connect all APIs in the marketplace to solve vendor
lock-in problem. Our customers can freely change vendors without the hastle of
manuel development.

Moreover, Prompt API provides full featured “headless app backends” for
building up new white-labeled products and all APIs have a rate limited free
plan to try out.

